# Wooden Bow Cases



## Somerandomguy (Jul 2, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a wooden bow case?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Take a read at: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1551477

​


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

And....


http://stores.ebay.com/songhuichao0086/violin-bow-case-/_i.html?_fsub=1106132013

​


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Bob Furman said:


> And....
> 
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/songhuichao0086/violin-bow-case-/_i.html?_fsub=1106132013
> ...


That is classic, but I am guessing "bow" and arrow not violin bow...


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

bobnikon said:


> That is classic, but I am guessing "bow" and arrow not violin bow...


Opps, wrong link. Now to find threw missing link


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

bobnikon said:


> That is classic, but I am guessing "bow" and arrow not violin bow...


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=823077

Check this out. To bad he doesn't build to order.

DC


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

dchan said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=823077
> 
> Check this out. To bad he doesn't build to order.
> 
> DC


That is amazing... I wonder how it would look for a recurve strung with v-bars... Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a wooden case that was built back in the 70"s for a 72" take down Herter's target bow. If interested you can have it for the cost of shipping. I don't use it but it's too nice to throw so it's been sitting in my basement for years. Let me know and I'll take some pictures tonight. Arrowchucker


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Never purchased a wooden bow case but I've made a few...

...the best one was made with leftover laminate flooring for the sides set into table saw groves in 1x4 pine clam shell frames on both sides. Cost nothing since I had all of the material in the pile in the garage. Even used the glue for the flooring in the joints. Re used a piano hinge and some cinch hasps. It was strong.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Son of a gun, how appropriate! I just woke up from a short nap and awakened with a wooden bow case that I am planning to make in my head. The only difference is that I am going to make mine full length so I can leave the limbs on and a small compartment for the extras, and a place for arrows! 

Thanks for the links!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

bradd7 said:


> The only difference is that I am going to make mine full length so I can leave the limbs on and a small compartment for the extras, and a place for arrows!


Just make sure the full length case will fit in your car. I have a hard time fitting my recurve in my truck cab if its strung. If its a 70 inch bow, you might end up with a 75 inch long case. Thats wider than most cars. 


Chris


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

chrstphr said:


> Just make sure the full length case will fit in your car. I have a hard time fitting my recurve in my truck cab if its strung. If its a 70 inch bow, you might end up with a 75 inch long case. Thats wider than most cars.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, 
My bare bow is 64" long and n fits in the Honda with the seats down nicely. I have a soft, material bow quiver but I'm sick of my dog stepping on it, going from window to window to see cows and horse as we go down the road. :smile: So I am thinking a very thin case made with the same wood in the first link provided...light weight Luan Mahogany, but sturdy.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I documented building mine in this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1335300


----------

